Ask HN: Are there any neatly formatted cmd/bash tool for reading web pages? - pawanpe
======
dwe3000
"How are you retrieving the web page?" would be my first question. I usually
do `lynx -dump
[[http://optional.com/]some.html`](http://optional.com/\]some.html`) to get
plain text. I know this works for links also.

~~~
pawanpe
Hey, thanks for the reply! lynx is good but sometimes the formatting of the
web page throws me out of context and there are many parameters to play
around. I am looking for a web browser(like firefox) like text structure
displayed on the terminal.

